# Worst song ever?? Words fail me



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

There are not many songs that compel me to whinge to complete strangers on the internet but this is one. I can cope with cheesy but this guy does need to be shot (As the weak as lyrics say)

Bruno Mars - 'Grenade'

It actually makes me angry it's such a bad song. Words simply fail me. Self indulgent moaney crap!!! 






I feel sick - please feel free to vote down


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, for something you really hate, you have sure gone to lots of trouble posting it up on a forum, with the video and everything...

I think your secretly love it...hence why you have spent the time and effort to show us all.......




:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

My missus plays that on repeat all day, it's actually grown on me. Perhaps I'm just sick though lol


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Wow, for something you really hate, you have sure gone to lots of trouble posting it up on a forum, with the video and everything...
> 
> I think your secretly love it...hence why you have spent the time and effort to show us all.......
> 
> ...


LOL

Must... not... retalliate... arghhh!!! 

:thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree, but surely anything by X Factor rejects is worse !!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

something much, much, much worse:






:wall::lol:
what the hell did that alex see in her anyway?...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

And both of those songs reinforce why I hate chart music.Total dross.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Not my cup of tea but certainly not the worst song ever.

I agree Iain, chart music is disgusting, horrible toss, following closely behind is this new dubstep trend, utter utter nonsense.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Eddy said:


> I agree Iain, chart music is disgusting, horrible toss, following closely behind is this new dubstep trend, utter utter nonsense.


99% of programmed music is poop IMHO. Does anybody even pay attention to the charts these days?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

If you want to help get some ACTUAL MUSIC in the charts:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200039

:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> :wall::lol:
> what the hell did that alex see in her anyway?...


he saw dirt bag mate, she probably done things to him me or you can only dream of :lol:


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my god - this song is number 1 in the charts.

Music buyers in the UK are all f*cking morons :speechles


----------



## Shimmy (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah have to say, not a fan.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

big ben said:


> he saw dirt bag mate, she probably done things to him me or you can only dream of :lol:


more like huge knockers....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> something much, much, much worse:
> 
> YouTube - Katie Price performs new single on GMTV
> 
> ...


OMFG :lol:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> OMFG :lol:


^^What he said, but with a few more "F's", a lot more "WTF's" and an overwhelming desire to ram screwdrivers into my ears.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Not much worse than any other Ne-Yo stuff etc on the hitparade... Katie's a bit of a joke though ... totally flat, heart and soulless blips and blops. I first read Katy Perry - accidentally, I'm tired ... and Ilike some of that girls music


----------



## DannyHigg (Nov 30, 2010)

Utter ****, As is 90% of the music in the charts.
And im ment to be the target audience for this ****.


----------

